# newbie



## peekyblinder (Feb 11, 2017)

hey guys and gals new here ;dropped by to say hi,been on a well known other board for sometime .to much bashing .hope to always leaarn.i like to sit and read ,been training 20 years .on gear 10 on and off, i follow seth feroci .got a lot of time for him .awsome guy,and of course dorian from my hometown


----------



## yesidont (Feb 11, 2017)

welcome to IMF


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome to board bro...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the club 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------

